

Vivaldi updates browser - tcford007
https://gigaom.com/2015/03/05/vivaldi-browsers-latest-features-include-fast-forward-and-rewind/

======
abrowne
I'm glad people are still experimenting with the browser, but – especially
considering the history of Opera itself – I'm not especially interested in a
browser that's not open source.

